

Funny: Ashton Kutcher tries on Steve Jobs' signature outfit for new film - patpng
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/12/3016210/ashton-kutcher-steve-jobs-signature-outfit-film-biopic

======
rmATinnovafy
Too soon.

